
Why Can’t Broadband be Free Too? - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/02/25/why-cant-broadband-be-free-too/
======
xirium
From the article: Shouldn't the ISPs be paying YouTube a co-marketing fee?

No. Firstly, this undermines the argument because if my ISP pays YouTube then
how would my ISP give me a free broadband connection? Secondly, such payment
is premature optimisation. This makes it harder for superior alternatives to
come to the fore. This is a core argument of network neutrality.

So, I'd vastly prefer a level playing field with flat rate access rather than
a free service offered on terms suitable to vested interests.

------
mnemonicsloth
Oh... and a pony! I'd really like ponies to be free too, please.

If that's too much snark for you, google the phrase "Regulatory Capture."
Enjoy!

